# Looking for a New Salt Spreader



## tazzplow1 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi,
I am in the market to buy a V-Box Spreader this year. Not too sure of which one to go with either a Screw-Type Auger or a Conveyor style. I know which ever one it would be electric driven and poly. Also will be able to hold at least 2yds Any suggestion would be great.[email protected]


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Would you be interested in a stainless airflo? Very nice spreader, can deliver in a couple weeks. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=121952


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Think SnowEx*

Take a look at the SnowEx spreaders. I have been using them for many years now and they simply work. We run several models and the auger feed system will save you time, material and MONEY! The model 8500 is a two yard container and is a great unit.

Check them out and feel free to contact me for my personal experience with the SnowEx line. We have used many different spreaders since 1979 and SnowEx is by far made us the most money. Honest!


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

We bought 2 new Salt Dogg Poly V Box spreaders last year and absolutely love them, no problems and at the end of the season they looked like new !


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

If you consider electric & stainless, Wiz has a sweet airflow. Either way, electric is the way to go imo.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

only draw back to electric is the flow rate is low. But if you are only using a few tons per application electric will work just fine. Gas can be a pain but if you have good people operation your equipment and they understand calibrating is all in the gas pedel nothing is faster.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We gave Downeaster a shot last year and so far so good. 2+ yards, great flow, came with a vib. This year though, a cover! It wasn't so bad salting but when it was plowing sometimes we ended up with about 12 inches of snow in the box.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

iceman1;1297673 said:


> only draw back to electric is the flow rate is low.


Maybe in your experience, but mine has been different. I have yet to need to run any of my electrics at full boar to get enough flow, never been an issue.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

iceman1;1297673 said:


> only draw back to electric is the flow rate is low. But if you are only using a few tons per application electric will work just fine. Gas can be a pain but if you have good people operation your equipment and they understand calibrating is all in the gas pedel nothing is faster.


Not true. Dual electric is the way to go and will perform as a gas driven if not better. As with gas vs electric there are no clutches, no gas freeze ups and not to mention the PIA to gas it up freezing your ass off. 
I do admit a single electric will not produce material but there's a trick in swapping gears to make the conveyor move faster. Big difference just by doing that.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Tell me more about how you get the flow rate up on electric. I am the owner of Oberson's and we are putting down 400 - 500 per salting. So when I say flow I need flow. Most people can not even relate to this tonage. So if I put 2 5 yard spreaders on 2 F-550 and back them upto a pile one with one electric and one with gas you mean to tell me the electric would have more flow empty 1st. I am interested if this is the case. If you can please email me at [email protected] or call my cell 513-678-1597


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

Sent an email Chad.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

How are those AirFlo SS v-box spreaders, picking one up from Gary Weiss?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

havenlax18;1298165 said:


> How are those AirFlo SS v-box spreaders, picking one up from Gary Weiss?


Great spreader. Loved mine, just not big enough, it's for sale if you're interested.


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

wizardsr;1298365 said:


> Great spreader. Loved mine, just not big enough, it's for sale if you're interested.


I would but I am already getting one from someone else.


----------

